# Good books to read before starting EMT-B class?



## exodus (Dec 15, 2008)

I picked up Barrons EMT exam study guide where it goes over all the sections of the test, and each answer, then explains them. Seems like a pretty good book.

I'm only about 70 pages into it so far.  So what other books (or online articles) would you recommend reading before starting EMT-B classes?

This is the one I got.


----------



## marineman (Dec 15, 2008)

There's a few threads on here but just browse this website and you will probably learn more than you will learn in your entire class.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 15, 2008)

war and peace.


----------



## exodus (Dec 15, 2008)

marineman said:


> There's a few threads on here but just browse this website and you will probably learn more than you will learn in your entire class.



I've read a ton over the past few days up to about 3 months back. I actually did a search, and really didn't find many specifics other than just a general category of anatomy books.

http://www.emtlife.com/search.php?searchid=539708


----------



## marineman (Dec 15, 2008)

At any level A&P is a very good suggestion because it is so briefly covered in class that it is very difficult to grasp why things happen and why treatments work but being able to break things down to a cellular level will help immensely with understanding that. You could get a book on pharmacology but at the basic level with the limited number of drugs you carry and administer it might be a bit much. The only other suggestion would be pre-reading your textbook but the amount you get out of it may be limited by not having a teacher to direct your study and by not being able to practice any of the skills you read about.


----------



## MtJerry (Dec 15, 2008)

exodus said:


> I picked up Barrons EMT exam study guide where it goes over all the sections of the test, and each answer, then explains them. Seems like a pretty good book.
> 
> I'm only about 70 pages into it so far.  So what other books (or online articles) would you recommend reading before starting EMT-B classes?
> 
> This is the one I got.



Go back to the bookstore and buy an EMT-B text book.  Learn the basics before you get into the deep stuff.

Your instructor may be ham-stringed by having to "unteach" anything you have learned incorrectly prior to the class.

Focus on the basics ... let those who know the correct "path" of knowledge guide you.

I'd venture to say that A&P is never a bad place to start, but if you are looking at cardiac issues, before you are clear on the assessments, you may be in trouble ...

Just my 2 cents ...


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 15, 2008)

MtJerry said:


> Your instructor may be ham-stringed by having to "unteach" anything you have learned incorrectly prior to the class


 

***ding ding ding***

*we have a winner for the most useful post in this thread.*


----------



## medicdan (Dec 15, 2008)

A particularly favorite book of mine for AFTER your EMT class is The 60 second EMT
http://www.amazon.com/60-Second-EMT-Assessment-Diagnosis-Triage/dp/0801678129
Please, for your own and your instructor's good, start with your textbook...

Good Luck!

DES


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 15, 2008)

You really can't go wrong starting with a working knowledge of basic A&P. If you pick up a 7th grade anatomy book, it'll be about the same, if not slightly more indepth ,that what you'll learn in an EMT class. 

Learn the major bones, which major organs are located in which quadrant of the abdomen, learn the difference between proximal and distal (and the other planes of the body) and you'll ben off and running. 

...and that's not something the instructor will have to "unteach".

Start with this:


----------

